# Uncharted: Geleakter Trailer zeigt Nathan, sieht aus wie im Spiel



## Quinzel (21. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Geleakter Trailer zeigt Nathan, sieht aus wie im Spiel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Geleakter Trailer zeigt Nathan, sieht aus wie im Spiel*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Oktober 2021)

Direkt erste Szene und ich hab schon keine Lust mehr.
Es soll die Geschichte eines jüngeren Nathan erzählen, aber warum zum Henker kopieren sie dann die Flugzeugszene aus Uncharted 3? Das wirkt direkt schon wieder so ideenlos. Als hätte man keine eigenen Ansätze irgendwo.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Direkt erste Szene und ich hab schon keine Lust mehr.
> Es soll die Geschichte eines jüngeren Nathan erzählen, aber warum zum Henker kopieren sie dann die Flugzeugszene aus Uncharted 3? Das wirkt direkt schon wieder so ideenlos. Als hätte man keine eigenen Ansätze irgendwo.


Auch wenn ich Deinen Gedanken verstehe, zustimme und nachvollziehen kann, erwarte ich von Hollywood nicht mehr so viel in Punkto Ideen und hoffe auf eine solide Umsetzung.😉


----------



## Michael Grünwald (21. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Direkt erste Szene und ich hab schon keine Lust mehr.
> Es soll die Geschichte eines jüngeren Nathan erzählen, aber warum zum Henker kopieren sie dann die Flugzeugszene aus Uncharted 3? Das wirkt direkt schon wieder so ideenlos. Als hätte man keine eigenen Ansätze irgendwo.


Das sieht sicherlich nur aufgrund der schlechten Qualität so ähnlich aus. 
Im Ernst, wenn sie die Szene als Fan-Service in den Film packen wollten, kann man direkt wieder die Frage stellen, woran es denn liegt, dass Drehbuch-Autoren und Regisseure einfach kein Gespür für Spieleumsetzungen haben?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZOnOfc83Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hab es eben schon auf Twitter geschrieben. Das ist ganz große Grütze.
Nicht mein Nathan. Nicht mein Sully. Nicht meine Chloe. Und ganz bestimmt nicht mein Uncharted.
Was soll dieser wilde Mix aus allen vier Spiel-Stories, mit jeder Menge Retcons und Charakteren, die absolut nichts von denen haben, die wir lieben. Einfach nur schlecht. 🤬


----------



## golani79 (21. Oktober 2021)

Bin mir sicher, das wird ganz unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino .. oder hat hier jemand ne wirkliche oscarreife Produktion erwartet?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2021)

Bin ich der Einzige der findet dass Holland zu Beginn wie ein Spider-Man hüpft?!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Oktober 2021)

Der Film ist überflüssig. Die Spiele sind absolut ausreichend  cineastisch.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (21. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der findet dass Holland zu Beginn wie ein Spider-Man hüpft?!


Naja wenn er den Film zwischen den zwei Spider-Mans gedreht hat, dann war das wohl noch drin.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Der Film ist überflüssig. Die Spiele sind absolut ausreichend  cineastisch.


Sehr gut, absolut richtig.


MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Dito! 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## David Benke (21. Oktober 2021)

Da schaue ich mir lieber nochmal den Fan-Film mit Nathan Fillion an. Der hat das Uncharted-Feeling deutlich besser eingefangen


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. Oktober 2021)

DavidBenke schrieb:


> Da schaue ich mir lieber nochmal den Fan-Film mit Nathan Fillion an. Der hat das Uncharted-Feeling deutlich besser eingefangen


Das wollte ich auch grad schreiben.
Fillion als Nathan, das wärs gewesen…upps, merke selbst grad die Namens-Ironie…


----------



## Toni (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss auch sagen, die Besetzung ist sehr seltsam... Mit Hinblick auf die Vorgeschichte fände ich einen jüngeren Nathan ja ganz sinnvoll, aber wie Matthias schreibt, macht es so überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit den vorhandenen Spielszenen... 
Ich finde der Trailer wirkt wie ein action geladener Blockbuster, der eigentlich nichts zu bieten hat, außer Effekthascherei...


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (21. Oktober 2021)

... Dennoch muss ich nach anfänglicher Skepsis zugeben das zumindest Mark Wahlberg für mich einen soliden Sully spielen "könnte".

Ob ich Tom jedoch abnehme ein junger Nathan zu sein wird sich IMO viel eher erst zeigen müssen. Aber Leute, es ist eine Videospiel-Umsetzung... Dafür wird hier zumindest einiges aufgefahren, also last doch erstmal abwarten. Kann es schlimmer als Super Mario Bros werden?


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Der Film ist überflüssig. Die Spiele sind absolut ausreichend  cineastisch.


Sogar mit "cineastischen" 30fps.  

Ich fand den Trailer nicht übel. Zugegeben, ich stecke in der Uncharted-Materie nicht sonderlich tief drin und hab nur Teil 4 gespielt. Aber so oder so erwarte ich mir auch nicht mehr als unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino mit 'coolen' Sprüchen. Scheinbar bietet der Film auch genau das. 

Rein auf Basis des Trailers beurteilt würde ich Tom Holland einen jungen Nathan Drake durchaus abkaufen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sogar mit "cineastischen" 30fps.


Selbst Uncharted mit 30fps ist befriedigender, als der Trailer zum Film.


----------



## hawkytonk (21. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Direkt erste Szene und ich hab schon keine Lust mehr.
> Es soll die Geschichte eines jüngeren Nathan erzählen, aber warum zum Henker kopieren sie dann die Flugzeugszene aus Uncharted 3? Das wirkt direkt schon wieder so ideenlos. Als hätte man keine eigenen Ansätze irgendwo.


Das liegt daran, dass die meisten 'Macher' in Hollywood keinen Plan von irgendetwas haben (wollen). Die glauben doch ernsthaft, es reiche, einen Bilderschnipsel kopierter Elemente /Szenen einer Vorlage zu präsentieren. Und das benennen diese Leute dann auch noch als quellnahe Umsetzung... 
Durch so etwas haben wir u.a. so "vorlagennahe" Verfilmungen wie die 'Resident Evil'-Realfilme oder den 'Ghost in the Shell'-Realfilm* bekommen.

(*Wobei der GitS-RF nun nicht etwa wegen des Castings - der Protagonistin o.a. - oder wegen der Technik schlecht ist. Der Film ist schlecht wegen der völlig unpassenden Darstellung mancher Charaktere - wie etwas der Protagonistin - und seiner Handlung. Eine Beleidigung für die Vorlage und jeden Fan.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Selbst Uncharted mit 30fps ist befriedigender, als der Trailer zum Film.


Der läuft ja auch nur mit 24.


----------



## schokoeis (21. Oktober 2021)

Naja, die Spiele waren schon völlig überbewertet, warum solls dann mit nem Film klappen


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. Oktober 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Naja, die Spiele waren schon völlig überbewertet, warum solls dann mit nem Film klappen


Naja, durchschnittlicher Userscore von um die 90% und Wertungsscore ebenfalls. Und das nicht nur bei Metacritic.
Die irren natürlich alle…


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Oktober 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen, die Besetzung ist sehr seltsam... Mit Hinblick auf die Vorgeschichte fände ich einen jüngeren Nathan ja ganz sinnvoll, aber wie Matthias schreibt, macht es so überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit den vorhandenen Spielszenen...
> Ich finde der Trailer wirkt wie ein action geladener Blockbuster, der eigentlich nichts zu bieten hat, außer Effekthascherei...


Vielleicht haben die Bosse vor eine Reihe zu etablieren wie die Indiana Jones Filme, die letztenendes auch vom Darsteller leben - Harrison Ford ist Indy und Indy ist Harrison Ford.
Tom Holland ist noch jung und kann dementsprechend noch viele viele Filme abdrehen - also locker bis Uncharted 9, bis er schon leicht angraut.
ichhoffe sie haben ihn auch entsprechend unter Vertrag genommen.
La Beouf war ja damals ein kompletter Reinfall, was die Fackelübergabe in Bezug auf die Indiana Jones Filme anging.
Na gut, man kann auch nicht im Vorfeld wissen, daß da jemand sehr viele Schrauben locker hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Oktober 2021)

Abgesehen davon dass mir der Cast nicht gefällt, warum hat der Wahlberg nichtmal nen Bart? Sully ohne Schnurbart ist nicht Sully


----------



## Restless27 (21. Oktober 2021)

Mein Gott! Ich lese hier nur: kleines mimimi hier, mitleres mimimi da und großes bis ganz großes mimimi dort...muß man denn wirklich alles (so geht das mitlerweile bei jedem Trailer, egal von was. Egal wo) nach einem 2 minuten Trailer abrundtief schlecht machen? Wartet es doch mal ab. Wird schon Popcorn Kino werden. Mehr kann man auch nicht erwarten. Hätten sie sich Punkt für Punkt an die Vorlag gehalten...na, wer weiß es...richtig: mimimi nichts neues, keine Ideen mimimi etc. Weichen sie von der Vorlage ab....genau!: mimimi sie halten sich nicht an die Vorlage mimimi etc. Ihr wisst doch echt nicht was Ihr wollt.....
Bloß meine Meinung
Grüße


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Oktober 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass mir der Cast nicht gefällt, warum hat der Wahlberg nichtmal nen Bart? Sully ohne Schnurbart ist nicht Sully


Wahlberg mit Pornobalken unter der Nase? Stell ich mir creepy vor.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. Oktober 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wahlberg mit Pornobalken unter der Nase? Stell ich mir creepy vor.


Etwa so?


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Oktober 2021)

Trailer sehr vielversprechend! Leider hat die Ankündigung für PC am Ende einen wieder zum kotzen gebracht...


----------



## Gemar (22. Oktober 2021)

Hat so kaum etwas vom Spiel, bis auf das Flugzeug Set. Sieht nach keinem besonders guten Film aus und besonders die Schauspieler haben nichts mit Uncharted gemein. Auch diese Synchro Stimme ist leider nur schwer auszuhalten, erinnert mich an Kingsman, was den Film abwertete, genau wie der dämliche Witz.
Dieser Film steht für sich selbst aber sicher nicht für die Uncharted Videospielserie, die ganz im Gegensatz großartig ist.

Aber ok, muss ich so wie Tomb Raider ja nicht gucken. Die Zeit investiere ich dann doch lieber in die Spiele.
Ein seichter Nachgeschmack bleibt aber trotzdem. Eine weitere verpasste Chance. Naja, ist ja nix neues.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2021)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Leider hat die Ankündigung für PC am Ende einen wieder zum kotzen gebracht...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Oktober 2021)

Bei den Spielen bin ich nach dem dritten Teil ausgestiegen weil es zu langweilig wurde. Als ich gehört hatte dass ein Film dazu kommt habe ich das daher auch nur mit nem leichen Gähnen aufgenommen. Aber der Trailer sieht jetzt nicht so verkehrt aus. Werde ich mir mal ansehen wenn er auf BD raus kommt.


----------



## schokoeis (22. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Naja, durchschnittlicher Userscore von um die 90% und Wertungsscore ebenfalls. Und das nicht nur bei Metacritic.
> Die irren natürlich alle…



Deswegen muss ich es nicht automatisch gut finden. Hab Teil 3 & 4 gespielt. Bei der 3 kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern um was es ging, kann also nicht allzu dolle gewesen sein, die 4 hab ich nicht mal zu Ende gespielt weils mich gelangweilt hat und extrem vorhersehbar war.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. Oktober 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Deswegen muss ich es nicht automatisch gut finden. Hab Teil 3 & 4 gespielt. Bei der 3 kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern um was es ging, kann also nicht allzu dolle gewesen sein, die 4 hab ich nicht mal zu Ende gespielt weils mich gelangweilt hat und extrem vorhersehbar war.


Es geht um deine Pauschalaussage, die Spiele seinen völlig überbewertet, weil sie Dir nicht zugesagt haben. Das sind sie sie nicht. Du persönlich kannst sie finden wie du willst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Tom Holland ist noch jung und kann dementsprechend noch viele viele Filme abdrehen - also locker bis Uncharted 9, bis er schon leicht angraut.


Angesichts dieses Trailers und der überwiegend negativen Reaktion - die im Einklang mit der vorherigen Casting-Kritik geht - darf stark bezweifelt werden dass überhaupt eine Fortsetzung im Raum steht. Der Film riecht schon jetzt nach Flop.


----------



## schokoeis (22. Oktober 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Du persönlich kannst sie finden wie du willst.



Genau. Ich finde sie sind völlig überbewertet


----------



## Toni (22. Oktober 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Naja, die Spiele waren schon völlig überbewertet, warum solls dann mit nem Film klappen


I see you are a person, who also likes to watch the world burn  


Restless27 schrieb:


> Mein Gott! Ich lese hier nur: kleines mimimi hier, mitleres mimimi da und großes bis ganz großes mimimi dort...muß man denn wirklich alles (so geht das mitlerweile bei jedem Trailer, egal von was. Egal wo) nach einem 2 minuten Trailer abrundtief schlecht machen? Wartet es doch mal ab. Wird schon Popcorn Kino werden. Mehr kann man auch nicht erwarten. Hätten sie sich Punkt für Punkt an die Vorlag gehalten...na, wer weiß es...richtig: mimimi nichts neues, keine Ideen mimimi etc. Weichen sie von der Vorlage ab....genau!: mimimi sie halten sich nicht an die Vorlage mimimi etc. Ihr wisst doch echt nicht was Ihr wollt.....
> Bloß meine Meinung
> Grüße


Ich hätte es lieber, wenn sie von der Vorlage abweichen und was eigenes machen, die Handlung der Spiele kann man ja im Spiel schon haben 
Natürlich kann man einen Film nicht wirklich an seinem Trailer bemessen (oder vielleicht teilweise doch), aber das Forum ist doch genau dafür da, damit wir Fanboys und -gurlz uns über 2 Minütige Videoschnipsel aufregen können, ohne dass unsere anderen Freunde das mitbekommen und mit dem Kopf schütteln 
Und es sind ja auch viele relativierende Meinungen dabei, die den Film nicht schlecht finden (ich bin zumindest schon überzeugt, das er amüsant sein kann)


----------



## schokoeis (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab mir den Trailer jetzt mal angeschaut. Sieht nach Typischem Hollywood-Popcorn-Klamauk aus, passt also zu den Spielen 

PS: das muss nicht zwingend schlecht sein, aber auch nicht überragend


----------



## Abstergo (22. Oktober 2021)

solange es nicht so schlecht wird wie Assassins Creed freue ich mich schon mal


----------



## CyrionX (22. Oktober 2021)

"Erster Trailer zeigt Nathan, sieht aus wie im Spiel"

Ich find jetzt nicht unbedingt, dass Nathan aussieht wie ein Milchbubi der zuviel Spiderman-comics gelesen hat.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Oktober 2021)

Sieht doch gut aus. Erinnert mich an diese Tempelritter Verfilmungen mit Nicolas Cage. 
Und die haben als Abenteuerfilme gepaart mit humorvollen Einlagen gut funktioniert, was anderes würde ich jetzt hier auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Oktober 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Angesichts dieses Trailers und der überwiegend negativen Reaktion - die im Einklang mit der vorherigen Casting-Kritik geht - darf stark bezweifelt werden dass überhaupt eine Fortsetzung im Raum steht. Der Film riecht schon jetzt nach Flop.


Keine Ahnung auf was du dich bezüglich der "überwiegend negativen Reaktionen" beziehst...aber wenn ich mir auf Youtube die Likes/Dislikes (ca. 20:1 Ratio) anschaue, komme ich zu dem Schluß das der Film "gewollt" ist.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand den Nathan Fillion Fanfilm perfekt (dabei steh ich nicht groß auf Uncharted), von mir aus hätten sie lieber Fillion nehmen sollen.


----------

